# glow in the dark bubbles



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

i need help im doing a haunted carnival , and was wondering if anyone knew how to make glow in the dark bubbles or blacklight bubbles. thanks


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no clue how to make blacklight bubbles. Here is a site that sells the stuff www.teknobubbles.com ...$20 1/2 gal.. I was at the haunt show in St.louis and Teknobubbles were there and it works


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I wonder if you took water color black light poster paint and mixed it in with regular bubble soap...???

Quick! To the lab!! We must experiment!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried to make blacklight bubbles for my son's B-day party. I looked all over the internet for things that would work in the bubble solution and tried them all: blacklight poster paint, tonic water, ink from a highlighter marker, laundry detergent (with blueing agent), and I'm sure there were more I'm not remembering. Although I saw videos on you tube showing success with the highlighter ink and poster paint, I didn't have any luck. In fact with some combinations I couldn't even get a bubble, much less a glowing one. Hopefully, you will have better luck than I did. I've heard wonderful things about the Teknobubbles, but they're a bit pricey for me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Glow in the dark bubbles would be wicked cool. Be sure to let everyone know if you come up with anything.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't know how to make it but I found some for sale on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Tekno Bubbles :: Blacklight Sensitive UV Bubbles (Blue): Everything [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31VeITou9EL

I cannot comment on whether or not the stuff actually works.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is made by froggy's as well.
It looks like I'll be picking up there whole line this year...except the fog machines.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The fog/smoke bubbles are cool too.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

It works.....


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks to all!!!!!!! im ordering the tekno bubbles and we will see, only problem is will i have enough black lights....seems like im gonna have to buy more yay!!!!! my wife is gonna kill me


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

ps. i found some others online that dont need blacklights but they are not taking orders at this time...sux. they are called galaxy bubbles, has anyone heard of them


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Teckno bubbles work great they had them at MHC and also at the MHC ball where they blew them off the top tiers down onto the dance floor


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Those aren't bubbles, it's Yog-Sothoth!

Yog-Sothoth knows the gate. Yog-Sothoth is the gate. Yog-Sothoth is the key and guardian of the gate. Past, present, future, all are one in Yog-Sothoth. He knows where the Old Ones broke through of old, and where They shall break through again. He knows where They have trod earth's fields, and where They still tread them, and why no one can behold Them as They tread.

Seriously though, might pick up some this year. Jeff you said you're gonna be carrying Froggy's line? Cool, gonna need to stock back up on the Chiller Juice, ran out last year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think if I put "special pricing" for hauntforum members on a password page I won't catch too much flack from vendors that already sell some of their products.


Terrormaster said:


> Seriously though, might pick up some this year. Jeff you said you're gonna be carrying Froggy's line? Cool, gonna need to stock back up on the Chiller Juice, ran out last year.


----------

